# actualisation



## vero42 (8 Septembre 2022)

bonjour a toutes . Voila je veux m actualisée comme tous les mois et la je m aperçois que c est tout changer et je vous avoues que je suis totalement perdue ,avant on m était un certain nombre d heures plus le salaire totale mais la pour les heures je suis perdue en plus je viens de finir 2 contrat car école.  Donc si quelqu' un pouvais m aider  j en serais vraiment ravie MERCI


----------



## isa19 (8 Septembre 2022)

BONJOUR,
 PASSEZ PAR ZEN POLE EMPLOI C4EST POUR LES ASSMAT ( ca dépend de pole emploi)


----------



## vero42 (8 Septembre 2022)

merci je viend d aller voir donc la je doit mettre le nombre d heures effectuée avec chaque employeurs?


----------



## Petuche (8 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, oui maintenant c'est employeur par employeur. Nombre d'heures et salaires bruts...


----------



## Griselda (8 Septembre 2022)

Oui plus simple par ZEN POLEmploi.
Tu note le nombre d'heures totale payées et déclarées pour chaque Employeurs ainsi que le montant Brut pour chaque Employeur. Le site fera lui même l'addition de toutes les heures et tous les montants bruts.
Avant on disait qu'il ne fallait pas marquer le vrai nombre d'heure car sinon pas d'ARE. Avec ZEN POLEmploi ce n'est plus le cas car c'est spécifique aux AMs.
Le mois prochain il aura gardé en mémoire les noms de tes employeurs pour te les reproposer automatiquement.


----------



## booboo (8 Septembre 2022)

Zen emploi ne fonctionne plus (en tout cas par ici).
Il faut se connecter directement sur pole emploi et cela fonctionne pareil (à une différence prêt c'est que les employeurs ne sont pas listés par leur nom mais par leur numéro pajemploi).
Mais il faut procéder pareil. 
Il faut compléter le nombre d'heure et le montant du salaire brut par employeur.


----------



## violetta (8 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour.
Pour la nouvelle version de pôle emploi, effectivement, la liste de nos employeurs apparait avec le numéro d'employeur .
Le nom n'apparait pas, il faut pas se tromper.


----------



## elinounou42 (8 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Sur la nouvelle version bien regarder le nombre d'employeur, j'ai 5 employeurs et sur cette version j'en avait 6.
Sur ces 6 : 2 avec le nom de l'employeur et les 4 autres avec le n° pajemploi. 
Ce matin je suis aller à polemploi je leur ai signaler que j'avais 2 fois le même employeur 1 fois avec son nom et 1 fois avec le n°pajemploi.


----------



## violetta (8 Septembre 2022)

Je sens que cette nouvelle version va générer des problèmes. 
Pareil pour moi, un employeur inconnu est apparu sur la liste ....
J'ai du appeler pour le faire supprimer....


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Septembre 2022)

Ça m'est arrivé à moi aussi.


----------



## Nounousand02 (8 Septembre 2022)

Moi je n'arrive plus à passer par zen je dois passer par pôle emploi.  Par contre il mettre le numéro pajemploi ce qui fais que quand on a une fratrie et que l'un des 2 est terminer ben il enlève complètement le numéro employeur du coup à la prochaine actualisation on doit remettre le numéro employeur elle qui fais qui prenne en activité reprise alors que c'est conservée. Je viens d avoir le tour .j'ai du tous leur expliquer pour qu il comprenne car il ne comprenez pas du tous.pourquoi j'ai rajouter un nouvel employeur alors qu à la base il devez le rester puisque c'est enregistré


----------



## isa19 (8 Septembre 2022)

ICI ZEN MARCHAIT ENCORE LE 28 AOUT


----------



## stephy2 (8 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Pour moi aussi, ZEN marchait encore le 5 sept (car attendu d'avoir mous mes documents pour ne pas revenir après)!


----------



## vero42 (8 Septembre 2022)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses et effectivement je suis allée sur zen et sa a marché. Je verrai à la fin du mois si sa remarche. Par contre avec pôle emploi quand on envoie nos feuille de paye ils nous envoient un accusé et la rien. Je pense que je vais les appeler pour voir si c'est bien actualisé. Merci encore.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (9 Septembre 2022)

Avec la nouvelle version sur pôle emploi
Les 2 plus ancien sont avec le numéro employeur et le dernier avec le nom 
Je viens de m'actualiser j'ai eu une fin de contrat et Celui ci n'apparaît plus
Pour le moment tout va bien 👍


----------



## Nounic (9 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour
Je me suis actualisée le 31 et pas de changement de version pour moi. Je suis dans les Landes...


----------



## elinounou42 (9 Septembre 2022)

Landrine 10, pour moi c'est les 2 plus anciens avec leur noms, et les autres avec le n°pajemploi


----------

